# 3/16 - 3/17 Storm CT



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Pics from starting out at 3pm with about 5" on the ground


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Couple of stacking pics


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Today.
Town trucks.

And our 2 truck fleet lol. Thats my girl sitting on my plow and shes the one loading the blower in the truck.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

lucky dog we havent seen anysnow in so long ive just about forgot what it looks like.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Did you guys in CT get all snow? In sparta (north western NJ) we got 8" the first four was snow and the last four was all sleet.:realmad: At least it was a push I cant complain.payup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JeepPlow18;384802 said:


> Did you guys in CT get all snow? In sparta (north western NJ) we got 8" the first four was snow and the last four was all sleet


That sounds about right for what we got too. The first push through at about 5-6" cleared so nice...then i heard the forecast that it wasnt gonna change to rain and stay all sleet and snow until morning and was like oh man this is gonna be bad....oh well i guess we ended the season with a doosey.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I cant complain I broke only one shovel and one scraper. :bluebounc


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

whereabouts in ct are you? i'm from cheshire


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Im right next to ya in wallingford


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

cward05;386402 said:


> whereabouts in ct are you? i'm from cheshire


I plow in Rocky Hill, Cromwell & Middletown


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

06HD BOSS;386527 said:


> I plow in Rocky Hill, Cromwell & Middletown


LOL, Cromwell is the name of the street I live on! ( in OT )


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

creativedesigns;573734 said:


> LOL, Cromwell is the name of the street I live on! ( in OT )


Maybe you and 06 can move in together!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

creativedesigns;573734 said:


> LOL, Cromwell is the name of the street I live on! ( in OT )


and i bet your cromwell gets more snow than ours lol

wipe the dust off this year & 1/2 old thread lol. TLS just wanted to see what snow in new england looked like again lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;573740 said:


> Maybe you and 06 can move in together!


only if he brings his girl with no wedding ring


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;573742 said:


> and i bet your cromwell gets more snow than ours lol
> 
> wipe the dust off this year & 1/2 old thread lol. TLS just wanted to see what snow in new england looked like again lol


No no....just wanted to check up on my girl!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;573745 said:


> No no....just wanted to check up on my girl!


i suggest you do, because i can tell you that her head aint resting on the same dude right now! 

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=562408&postcount=237


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;573748 said:


> i suggest you do, because i can tell you that her head aint resting on the same dude right now!
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=562408&postcount=237


Can i get her one of those pink snow suits also?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

tls22;573749 said:


> Can i get her one of those pink snow suits also?


You mean the fuchia pink suits that 06 wears! lol  purplebou


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

creativedesigns;574013 said:


> You mean the fuchia pink suits that 06 wears! lol  purplebou


dont laugh, its what turns your girl on


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

creativedesigns;574013 said:


> You mean the fuchia pink suits that 06 wears! lol  purplebou


Lol....yes and with the furry bunny tail! He looks like the kid in xmass story walking down the steps in the bunny suit!


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

i wish we at the shore got more snow im in milford


----------

